# Salutations



## Pijay (Jun 22, 2006)

Normally I would be more comfortable staying a lurker but that blurb up top about never having posted is starting to bug me so here goes. I am a middle aged lady studying TKD (as you can imagine there's a few challenges there). I've enjoyed browsing some of the old threads. In so doing I "met" IcemanSK and realised he knows my instuctor (which is cool considering Iceman is west coast and we are east coast). Now hopefully this post lets me go back into lurker mode..............


----------



## Kacey (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey, cool, another female TKD practitioner!  Welcome - and please pop in and chat every so often - we need to stick together!  :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 22, 2006)

Great another TKD'er welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## MJS (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Lisa (Jun 22, 2006)

Pijay said:
			
		

> Normally I would be more comfortable staying a lurker but that blurb up top about never having posted is starting to bug me so here goes. I am a middle aged lady studying TKD (as you can imagine there's a few challenges there). I've enjoyed browsing some of the old threads. In so doing I "met" IcemanSK and realised he knows my instuctor (which is cool considering Iceman is west coast and we are east coast). *Now hopefully this post lets me go back into lurker mode..............*


*

*umm... most definitely not! 

Welcome aboard. Hope you enjoy yourself here.  :wavey:


----------



## Pacificshore (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome aboard from another middle-aged martial artist


----------



## stickarts (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Pijay (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks for the greetings everyone - pacificshore - can I go??  To your avatar that is.  What a beautiful picture.  Can just imagine myself there...........


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk, and please, do post once in a while.


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  The more, the merrier.  And I am also digging your avatar.  Resistance is futile!


----------



## pstarr (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Pijay (Jun 22, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  The more, the merrier.  And I am also digging your avatar.*  Resistance is futile!*



Except it wasn't was it?


----------



## Gemini (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome. Pijay! Lots of us "middle aged" people here. (some more "middle" than others") Plenty of room for one more!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 23, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! NO LURKING!!!! lol

Seriously, feel free to post and enjoy the board. We don't bite.


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 23, 2006)

Hey, Welcome to MT! :wavey: No Lurking!


----------



## Kreth (Jun 23, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 23, 2006)

For my official Welcome to MT, Pijay!!!!! artyon: Come'on in, the water's fine


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 1, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------

